# Honda HS624 What is model Year



## w.crouse (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm looking at buying a used HS624 Tack, E-start and Joystick, but honestly looks brand new from the photos and the seller has no idea of age. The serial Number: SZAJ-2002137 . Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

w.crouse said:


> I'm looking at buying a used HS624 Tack, E-start and Joystick, but honestly looks brand new from the photos and the seller has no idea of age. The serial Number: SZAJ-2002137 . Any ideas appreciated!


call honda with number


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

w.crouse said:


> I'm looking at buying a used HS624 Tack, E-start and Joystick, but honestly looks brand new from the photos and the seller has no idea of age. The serial Number: SZAJ-2002137 . Any ideas appreciated!


HS624K1 TA/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame serial SZAJ-2000001 to 2021945
Above is mfr date range, it could have been sold at any date thereafter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cpchriste said:


> HS624K1 TA/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame serial SZAJ-2000001 to 2021945
> Above is mfr date range, it could have been sold at any date thereafter.


Honda made the 624 the same years they made the 828. Late 1991-98.

another OAD maybe?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> OAD


OK, I'm assuming "Old as Dirt/Dust"?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> OK, I'm assuming "Old as Dirt/Dust"?


One And Done. thats what I call new members who come here asking a question and we never hear from them again. waste of time.


----------



## w.crouse (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you for your information and not a waste of time for me, appreciate the expert advice. It's likely early 1990's and even though like new will pass for the price, too pricey here in Switzerland. Thank you again and will good for a HSS760 of HS760 for similar price or less.


----------



## w.crouse (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## w.crouse (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## w.crouse (Jan 18, 2021)

FYI - Honda Switzerland confirmed 1992, thanks again!


----------



## w.crouse (Jan 18, 2021)

Would it be worth $1600-1800? Is the model know for any issues? A ref is HSS760 AETD is $4600. thank for feedback


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

w.crouse said:


> Would it be worth $1600-1800? Is the model know for any issues? A ref is HSS760 AETD is $4600. thank for feedback


not sure what 1600-1800 is like in your money. that machine would go for around 800-1200 in US dollars around here. looks very nice to me. a good medium type machine. our new 724's run $2399 .

I have a 624. great for driveway ( mine is fairly small ) and also good for smaller areas and walkways .what I like is that it is small than the bigger 8 and 9 horse Hondas. that is lighter and easier to use for me ( 64 years old )

if this machine is a little less than half price over new I would say it may be a good buy. A Honda will last almost forever if well cared for. I prefer older Hondas anyway. 

goodluck.


----------



## w.crouse (Jan 18, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> not sure what 1600-1800 is like in your money. that machine would go for around 800-1200 in US dollars around here. looks very nice to me. a good medium type machine. our new 724's run $2399 .
> 
> I have a 624. great for driveway ( mine is fairly small ) and also good for smaller areas and walkways .what I like is that it is small than the bigger 8 and 9 horse Hondas. that is lighter and easier to use for me ( 64 years old )
> 
> ...


Good feedback and pricing here definitely higher, but also feel great machine. I also agree with size and weight nice for my wife to manage, if I'm away on business and it'll be sued for 60ft driveway, 3 parking places and walks. I also have an option newer 2012 HSS760 T with e-start with minimal use for around 2700, new was 4000 that I check today. Thanks again for feedback and agree Honda's last forever if taken care of and had one when in USA for 15 years and never once an issue starting and eve lots of use on gravel drives.


----------



## w.crouse (Jan 18, 2021)

w.crouse said:


> Good feedback and pricing here definitely higher, but also feel great machine. I also agree with size and weight nice for my wife to manage, if I'm away on business and it'll be sued for 60ft driveway, 3 parking places and walks. I also have an option newer 2012 HSS760 T with e-start with minimal use for around 2700, new was 4000 that I check today. Thanks again for feedback and agree Honda's last forever if taken care of and had one when in USA for 15 years and never once an issue starting and eve lots of use on gravel drives.





orangputeh said:


> not sure what 1600-1800 is like in your money. that machine would go for around 800-1200 in US dollars around here. looks very nice to me. a good medium type machine. our new 724's run $2399 .
> 
> I have a 624. great for driveway ( mine is fairly small ) and also good for smaller areas and walkways .what I like is that it is small than the bigger 8 and 9 horse Hondas. that is lighter and easier to use for me ( 64 years old )
> 
> ...


The 724 model here is the 760 and they start at $3000 basic wheels and electric start track 760 AETD $4500, premium market with only 8M population and not so many used machines for sale so demand high, as value. I bought the HS 624 $2000 and will pickup tomorrow. Decided to save the $1000+ and I'm sure to get 10-15 years, if in the condition listed. Thanks again for the feedback!


----------

